# Recuperar grub

## Onturenio

Hola, acabo de formatear windows por aquello de limpiar un poco, pero quiero volver a tener ambos sistemas. Reinstalé xp, lo que se cargó el arranque de grub, el problema es que la recuperación de éste no ha resultado muy satisfactoria.

 Tengo tres particiones:

/dev/hda1, con xp en en formato fat32

/dev/hda2 con la swap

/dev/hda3 donde tengo gentoo en formato ext3

Vale, lo que he hecho es arrancar con el cd de gentoo 2005.0. Luego monto el sistema de ficheros:

```

mkdir /gentoo

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /gentoo

chroot /gentoo

```

Ahora ya estoy en mi gentoo....¿o no?  :Rolling Eyes: . El caso es que un grub-install no funciona:

 *Quote:*   

> grub-install /dev/hda 
> 
> Clould not find device for /boot: Not found or not block device

 

Así que probé a hacerlo manualmente. Para ello tecleo:

```

grub

root (hd0,2)

setup(hd0,0)

quit

```

y reseteo. Con esto consigo acceso a grub y por tanto a mi partición linux, el problema es que no carga windows. No sé, no da ningún mensaje de error. Cuando seleciono windows, aparece una pantalla en negro y vuelve a aparecer grub como si nada. Mi grub.conf es:

```
title Windows 

root (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1
```

¿Alguna idea de por qué no va?  :Sad: 

----------

## luisfeser

Yo lo tengo asi:

 *Quote:*   

> title Windows XP
> 
> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
> 
> makeactive
> ...

 

fijate en el rootnoverify.

De todos modos, en que particion/disco tienes el windows?

----------

## Gentoosiastix

para instalar grub, despues de hacer el "chroot" es imprescindible que hagas  *Quote:*   

> # grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

  ahora ya puedes proceder con la instalacion.

----------

## Onturenio

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> para instalar grub, despues de hacer el "chroot" es imprescindible que hagas  *Quote:*   # grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab  ahora ya puedes proceder con la instalacion.

 

Es que después de chroot no existe el archivo /proc/mounts, o ese mensaje de error de daba.

 *luisfer wrote:*   

> fijate en el rootnoverify. 
> 
> De todos modos, en que particion/disco tienes el windows

 

Tengo windows en la partición /dev/hda1 y he añadido esa línea. No funciona. Antes sí funcionaba con el menú tal como lo tenía. No entiendo qué tripa se le ha roto ahora  :Confused: .

----------

## luisfeser

prueba a instalar grub en el mbr:

arrancas con el livecd (o desde linux si eso si lo puedes arrancar ahora)

inicias grub y luego:

>root (hd0,0) el segundo 0 cambialo por la particion donde tengas /boot -1, es decir, si tienes /boot en /dev/hda2 pon root (hd0,1).

> setup (hd0) para instalarlo en el mbr.

>quit

----------

## Onturenio

Vale, como tengo /boot en /dev/hda3 he puesto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grub> root (hd0,2)
> 
>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
> ...

 

Ya te cuento cuando reinicie. Pero creo recordar que esto ya lo hice este fin de semana y no funcionó. Gracias.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Onturenio escribio

 *Quote:*   

> Es que después de chroot no existe el archivo /proc/mounts, o ese mensaje de error de daba.

 

¿montas proc antes de hacer chroot?

----------

## Onturenio

 *Onturenio wrote:*   

> Vale, como tengo /boot en /dev/hda3 he puesto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> grub> root (hd0,2)
> ...

 

Efectivamente no ha funcionado  :Sad: .

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿montas proc antes de hacer chroot?
> 
> 

 

Eh....no. ¿Cómo?, ¿Dónde?.

----------

## aj2r

Antes de hacer el chroot y por supuesto después de haber montado tus particiones correctamente:

```

 mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

```

Luego haces el chroot, el grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab, y ya instalas grub y nos cuentas   :Smile: 

----------

## luisfeser

 *Onturenio wrote:*   

>  *Onturenio wrote:*   Vale, como tengo /boot en /dev/hda3 he puesto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> grub> root (hd0,2)
> ...

 

Tienes que poner setup (hd0), NO setup (hd0,0)  :Wink: 

----------

## Onturenio

He probado con (hd0) y tampoco iba.

Como ya no sabía que podía ser, y todo parece que lo estaba haciendo más o menos bien...al final he decidido cambiar de cd de windows. Joder, era el puto windows que se autoreiniciaba. Con el nuevo cd si ha funcionado sin necesidad de hacer lo de proc ni nada  :Confused: .

Gracias, y lamento haberos hecho perder el tiempo con esta tontería.

----------

